# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  LIDL-Φορτιστής μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου

## asterixx25

Παιδιά, το Σαββατο αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει προσφορά το Lidl, φορτιστή μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου σε πολύ καλή τιμή.
Τον έχει πάρεις κανένας να μας πει την γνώμη του? Αξίζει ή είναι για πέταμα?

----------


## JOUN

Hλια εχω εναν ακριβως ιδιο που δουλεψε καμμια δεκαρια φορες και ..πεθανε.αναβει μονο το standby led και δεν κανει τιποτα αλλο.Δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω ακρη τι εχει..
Παντως οταν δουλευε ηταν πολυ καλος απ'οτι μου λενε..

----------


## icman

εγω ειχα παρει απο τα λιντλ οχι αυτον,εναν αλλο..μαρκας einhell και ειναι αθανατος..εδω και ποσα χρονια μετα απο τουλαχιστον 25 γεμισματα..και συνεχιζει..

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Το συγκεκριμένο τον είχα πάρει παλιότερα για τον αδερφό μου για να φορτίζει τη μπαταρία της γεννήτριας που έχει. Πριν το δώσω το δοκίμασα να γράψω ένα δύο πράγματα για αυτόν. Φορτίζει μπαταρίες 6 και 12 βόλτ και αναγνωρίζει την ονομαστική τάση των μπαταριών (έτσι λέει αμ δε) και ξεκινάει. 'Οταν η μπαταρία είναι τελείως άδεια πάπαλα δε διαβάζει τάση και δε ξεκινάει μένει σε stby. Δοκίμασα να φορτίσω μια 12 βολτη μπαταρία απο συναγερμό ξέροντας οτι είναι παλιά την είδε και  την φόρτιζε για 6 βολτ και όταν  γέμιζε αντί να ανέβει στα 12 έκλεινε. Μπορούσα να πάω με την απόδειξη να το γυρίσω πίσω αλλά ο αδερφός μου το αποδέχτηκε.
Αυτή είναι η μόνη ένσταση μου για το μηχάνημα το ότι δεν μπορείς χειροκίνητα να επιλέξεις τάση μεταξύ 6 και 12 βόλτ και οταν βάλεις άδεια μπαταρία δεν κάνει τίποτα. 
Κατα τα άλλα φορτίζει τη μπαταρία σε 3 διαφορετικές στρατηγικές (διαφορετική τάση) και η φορτιση γίνεται με παλμούς.

----------


## JOUN

Eμενα παντως με εχει σκασει,δεν βγαινει απο standby με τιποτα.Ανεβαζω φωτο σε αλλο θεμα απο ενα ολοκληρωμενο που εχει που δεν μπορω ναβρω με τιποτα.

----------


## Killo_Watt

ειναι το αλλο σαββατο η προσφορα ελεγα να παρω ctek για να συντηρώ την μπαταρια της μηχανής το χειμώνα αλλα με 20ευρο λεω να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου στο lidl...

----------


## vasilllis

> ειναι το αλλο σαββατο η προσφορα ελεγα να παρω ctek για να συντηρώ την μπαταρια της μηχανής το χειμώνα αλλα με 20ευρο λεω να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου στο lidl...



Ψαξε σε bosch η black & decker καποια απο τις 2 εχει.40€

----------


## Papas00zas

> Το συγκεκριμένο τον είχα πάρει παλιότερα για τον αδερφό μου για να φορτίζει τη μπαταρία της γεννήτριας που έχει. Πριν το δώσω το δοκίμασα να γράψω ένα δύο πράγματα για αυτόν. Φορτίζει μπαταρίες 6 και 12 βόλτ και αναγνωρίζει την ονομαστική τάση των μπαταριών (έτσι λέει αμ δε) και ξεκινάει. 'Οταν η μπαταρία είναι τελείως άδεια πάπαλα δε διαβάζει τάση και δε ξεκινάει μένει σε stby. Δοκίμασα να φορτίσω μια 12 βολτη μπαταρία απο συναγερμό ξέροντας οτι είναι παλιά την είδε και  την φόρτιζε για 6 βολτ και όταν  γέμιζε αντί να ανέβει στα 12 έκλεινε. Μπορούσα να πάω με την απόδειξη να το γυρίσω πίσω αλλά ο αδερφός μου το αποδέχτηκε.
> Αυτή είναι η μόνη ένσταση μου για το μηχάνημα το ότι δεν μπορείς χειροκίνητα να επιλέξεις τάση μεταξύ 6 και 12 βόλτ και οταν βάλεις άδεια μπαταρία δεν κάνει τίποτα. 
> Κατα τα άλλα φορτίζει τη μπαταρία σε 3 διαφορετικές στρατηγικές (διαφορετική τάση) και η φορτιση γίνεται με παλμούς.



Να χαρώ κάτι τέτοιους φορτιστές....άμα δεν έχεις σωστό εξοπλισμό, δεν κάνεις τπτ. :Mad:  Καλύτεροι σίγουρα οι φορτιστές που ξέρουμε κι ας είναι τεράστιοι και μετά βλέπουμε

----------


## weather1967

> Να χαρώ κάτι τέτοιους φορτιστές....άμα δεν έχεις σωστό εξοπλισμό, δεν κάνεις τπτ. Καλύτεροι σίγουρα οι φορτιστές που ξέρουμε κι ας είναι τεράστιοι και μετά βλέπουμε



Eλα ντέ,καλοι οι αυτοματοι αλλα γιά μισοάδειες μπαταριες,αν μια μπαταρία ειναι άδεια ,τιποτα,καλά πού τό ανέφερε ο φίλος Παναγιώτης.

----------


## xsterg

βρε παιδια ηλεκτρονικοι ειμαστε οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα. εναν φορτιστη της προκοπης δεν μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε? ειναι και η χαρα της κατασκευης αλλωστε. εγω εχω εναν φορτιστη εδω και 15 χρονια. ειναι κατασκευη απο ελεκτορ. ειναι ειδικα για μπαταριες μολυβδου και ειναι με επεξεργαστη. μιλαμε για αθανατο μηχανημα. εκτος απο εμενα τον χρησιμοποιουν (σπανια) και μερικοι φιλοι. προσωπικα ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος απο αυτον παρα το αυξημενο κοστος της κατασκευης. κοστος υλικων σε σημερινες τιμες περιπου 50-60€. θεωρω οτι τετοιας ποιοτητας φορτιστη δεν μπορει να βρει καποιος στο εμποριο.

----------


## JOUN

Του Lidl παντως που τελικα τον εφτιαξα,ειναι πολυ καλος.

----------

strta (26-03-13)

----------


## aglaos

Εχω τον ιδιο 3 χρονια και ειναιΟΚ εχει και 6β για μηχανες και θεση για κρυες ...νυχτες(ανεβαζει ελαφρα την ταση).Προσοχη ομως ,αν η μπατ εχει αδειασει τελειως την θεωρει ψοφια  και δεν ξεκινα.Το κολπο ειναι να της δωσης για λιγο ρευμα; με ενα φορτιστακη παραλληλα με τον φοιρτηστη, τοτε νομιζει οτι το πευμα ειναι απο την μπατ και ξεκινα.Παρτον αφοβα εχει 3 χρονια εγγυηση(τα λεφτα σου πισω)

----------


## vasilllis

> βρε παιδια ηλεκτρονικοι ειμαστε οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα. εναν φορτιστη της προκοπης δεν μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε? ειναι και η χαρα της κατασκευης αλλωστε. εγω εχω εναν φορτιστη εδω και 15 χρονια. ειναι κατασκευη απο ελεκτορ. ειναι ειδικα για μπαταριες μολυβδου και ειναι με επεξεργαστη. μιλαμε για αθανατο μηχανημα. εκτος απο εμενα τον χρησιμοποιουν (σπανια) και μερικοι φιλοι. προσωπικα ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος απο αυτον παρα το αυξημενο κοστος της κατασκευης. κοστος υλικων σε σημερινες τιμες περιπου 50-60€. θεωρω οτι τετοιας ποιοτητας φορτιστη δεν μπορει να βρει καποιος στο εμποριο.



μα υπαρχουν αυτοματοι switching απο 40€ αγορα.

----------


## agis68

τον έχω από όταν τον πρωτοέφερε το lidl. εχω φορτίσει μοτοσακο, (χ12) βαρκα,(χ24) αυτοκινητα (χ 13)φορές και είναι αθάνατο αρκει να το πρσέχεις.....

----------


## antonis_p

Εγώ έχω δύο LIDL φορτιστές αλλά κάποιο προηγούμενο μοντέλο. Έχουν γεμίσει και οι 2 πολλές μπαταρίες.

Positive feedback από μένα.

----------


## JOUN

> Εχω τον ιδιο 3 χρονια και ειναιΟΚ εχει και 6β για μηχανες και θεση για κρυες ...νυχτες(ανεβαζει ελαφρα την ταση).Προσοχη ομως ,αν η μπατ εχει αδειασει τελειως την θεωρει ψοφια  και δεν ξεκινα.Το κολπο ειναι να της δωσης για λιγο ρευμα; με ενα φορτιστακη παραλληλα με τον φοιρτηστη, τοτε νομιζει οτι το πευμα ειναι απο την μπατ και ξεκινα.Παρτον αφοβα εχει 3 χρονια εγγυηση(τα λεφτα σου πισω)



6V δεν βγαζει.απλα η θεση για μηχανες ειναι για μικροτερες μπαταριες(λιγοτερα Αh  )

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Του Lidl παντως που τελικα τον εφτιαξα,ειναι πολυ καλος.



Αν και πέρασε ενας χρόνος ... στην τύχη λοιπόν.

Τι είχε? βρήκες ανταλακτικό?

----------


## hurt30

> Τι είχε? βρήκες ανταλακτικό?



Μια μεγάλη φουρνιά από αυτούς είχανε προβληματικά μπουτονάκια. Αν το μπουτονάκι δεν παίζει, μένει μόνο στο standby.

----------


## JOUN

Aυτο ακριβως..Εφτιαξα το δικο μου και αλλα τρια μελη του φορουμ μου εστειλαν PM εχοντας το ιδιο προβλημα και αυτοι.

----------


## aktis

Νομίζω , οτι οι φορτιστές του LIdl δεν ειναι όλοι ιδια "μαρκα"
Εγω εχω εναν που λέει ΤΕVION  κατασκευή 3os / 2010 και νομιζω εχει και 6V 
( εχει ενα led που λέει 6V )

----------


## xsterg

> μα υπαρχουν αυτοματοι switching απο 40 αγορα.




μπορει να υπαρχουν και αυτοι που λες αλλα 
1ον ειναι η χαρα της ιδιοκατασκευης και μαλιστα κατι ποιοτικου
2ον αυτος του ελεκτορ αν κατασκευαστει με τις προδιαγραφες που λεει το ελεκτορ *δεν χαλαει με τιποτα* και φορτιζει μεχρι και μεγαλες μπαταριες φορτηγων
3ον αν χαλασει κατι καποια στιγμη (απίθανο) θα μπορω να τον επισκευασω *στα σιγουρα* και με *ελαχιστο κοστος*. 

ελπιζω να φτανουν αυτα. οι υπολοιποι ας παιξουν με τα παιχνιδακια του λιντλ. επαναλαμβανω οτι τον εν λογω φορτιστη τον εχω πανω απο 15 χρονια. μπορει να κοντευει και τα 20. φορτιζω τοσο το αυτοκινητο μου οσο και το μηχανακι τωρα που δεν μπορω να το κυκλοφορησω. τον ειχα φτιαξει και τον χρησιμοποιουσα για να φορτιζω και το προηγουμενο αυτοκινητο του πατερα μου. να δω οι αντιστοιχοι του λιντλ αν φτασουν εστω και την 5ετια με λογικη χρηση βεβαια.

οποιος θελει παντως κατι ποιοτικο που να μην χαλαει και να ειναι φθηνο ας δοκιμασει το παρακατω που κανουν ολοι οι φορτιστες του εμποριου που ειναι ετοιμοι: μετασχηματιστης, ανορθωση και ακροδεκτες μπαταριας. σε ενα κλειστο κουτι βεβαια.

----------


## DLS 33

Lidl ? 
μια χαρα ειναι οι φορτιστες παιδια

2 εχω παρει και εργαζωνται απο περυσι συνεχεια...κομπινες, τρακτερ, αυτοκινητα φορτιζουν και ακομα δεν χαλασε κανενας !

 μεχρι και 200Α μπαταρια σε 2-3 μερες την κανει καλα !

----------

Alxnks (18-01-14)

----------


## GSR600

Εχω εναν CTEK 6 χρονια τωρα και εχει δουλεψει απιστευτες ωρες.Επισης σε μπαταριες απο UPS 12v  καινουργιες αλλα πολλα χρονια παρατημενες στο κουτι τους  επειτα απο δοκιμες με διαφορους φορτιστες ηταν ο μονος που της ξυπνησε!!Απιστευτο μιας και ειμασταν ετοιμοι να τις πεταξουμε.Μιλαμε για 40 τεμαχια......οχι ενα και δυο.
Πιστευω οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις παντως.Made in sweden.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Ευχαριστώ.

Το μπουτονάκι και στο δικό μου είναι προβληματικό, δεν έχει δλδ μηδενική αντίσταση οταν το πατάω, βγάζει κάπου 600Ω, θα το αλλάξω και θα δώ.

----------


## antonis_p

Τον μάτιασα τον δικό μου .... πήγα να φορτίσω μία 12V και δεν έπαιζε  :frown: 

Έχουμε κουβεντιάσει κάπου αλλού τί μπορει να φταίει; Βέβαια, να πω πως δεν βγήκε ποτέ από την πρίζα εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια, χωρίς όμως να φορτίζει κάτι.

----------


## xsterg

δεν ειναι ματιασμα φιλε μου. χαμηλη ποιοτητα ειναι. τον πληρωσες μια φορα κατα την αγορα του. θα πληρωσεις αρκετα ακομη για να παρεις νεο πιο ποιοτικο νομιζω. αν πληρωσεις κατι ακομη θα παρεις κατι που δεν θα χρειαστει να το αλλαξεις. εγω τον δικο μου (ιδιοκατασκευη απο το ελεκτορ) τον εχω πανω απο 20 ετη. δεν χαλαει, δεν σπαει. και αν κατι παρ ελπιδα χαλασει θα βρω ευκολα και φθηνα ανταλλακτικα.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Χρήστο αν θέλεις μου λες σε παρακαλώ από πιο τεύχος του Electorείναι γιατί θέλω να κάνω έναν.

----------

mikemtb (31-10-16)

----------


## apollonic

άν αδειάσει τελείως η μπαταρία είναι για πέταμα. Για προσέξτε το. η 12V δεν πρέπει να πέφτει κάτω από 10-10.5V

----------


## rama

Βγήκε πάλι σε προσφορά ο περίφημος φορτιστής.
http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/el/oi-pros...etail&id=60057
Τον είδα το Σάββατο στο κατάστημα του κόμβου της Εθνικής στη Μεταμόρφωση. Το σκέφτηκα να πάρω έναν, αλλά για 20 ευρώ δε νομίζω οτι αξίζει.

----------


## IRF

Για πυροτεχνήματα καλός μου φαίνεται :Lol: επίσης χρησιμοποιείται και για φόρτιση-ηλεκτροκόληση για 10ns.
Ότι και να φτιάξει ο οποιοσδήποτε από εδώ μέσα ακόμα και από έναν απλό μ/τη από πεταμένο ups και μια απλή γέφυρα θα είναι καλύτερο και ανθεκτικότερο.Εκτός φυσικά αν κάποιος έχει πολύ τύχη.

----------


## xsterg

παιδια το λιντλ τηρουμενων των αναλογιων εχει πολυ καλα πραγματα. δεν το λεω ειρωνικα. το λεω πραγματικα. ο φορτιστης αυτος ομως ειναι πραγματικα μιας χρησης (υπερβαλω. του μηνα ειναι). βεβαια εχει το θετικο της διετους εγγυησης που αν χαλαει οσες φορες και να χαλασει μεσα στην διετια παιρνεις τα χρηματα σου πισω η αλλο ιδιο προιον. εμενα προσωπικα το εν λογω αντικειμενο δεν μου γεμιζει το ματι.

----------

johnpats (01-11-16)

----------


## makocer

τον εχω 2 χρονια περιπου και φορτιζω την μπαταρια της μηχανης και 12βολτες απο ups για τα δραπανοκατσαβιδα...
δεν μου εχει δειξει το παραμικρο ελλατωμα..

edit >> εχω το μοντελο με τη μπλε οθονιτσα (lcd)

----------


## johnpats

εγω εχω τον προηγούμενο που ειχε την οθονη και οδευω στα 3 χρονια και δουλευει άψογα και κάνει και δουλεια....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilis1

Τα ίδια κι εγώ ,μία χαρά σε αντίξοες συνθήκες 2 χρόνια 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo K50a40 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## antonis_p

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τον 2ο. Ο πρώτος κάποια στιγμή χάλασε.
Πάντως υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα προϊόντα σε πολύ χαμηλότερη τιμή, 
πχ: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Truck-Mo...329420&vxp=mtr
ο συγκεκριμένος για αργή φόρτιση

----------


## aktis

E , όχι και αντίστοιχο αυτο με τα κροκοδειλάκια ! Αυτο μου μοιάζει πιο πολυ για τροφοδοτικο κάμερας ( βγάζει μονο 1,2 Α λέει )

Λοιπόν ...  ο δικός μου φορτιστης lidl  λεει MEDION AG , MD 119/51 03/2010 ( ναι ειναι 6 1/2 ετών ! ) 
και έχει διπλή τάση εξόδου  6 και 12 V    , ανάλογα το κουμπάκι 
και διπλό ρεύμα  φόρτισης και συντήρησης ...  
   6V/0.8A   
12V/0.8A/3.8Α και είναι και IP65    
Οσο για την χαρα της δημιουργίας και τη χαρά του μηχανικού ,  πάω πάσο  :Smile:

----------


## geob

> Το συγκεκριμένο τον είχα πάρει παλιότερα για τον αδερφό μου για να φορτίζει τη μπαταρία της γεννήτριας που έχει. Πριν το δώσω το δοκίμασα να γράψω ένα δύο πράγματα για αυτόν. Φορτίζει μπαταρίες 6 και 12 βόλτ και αναγνωρίζει την ονομαστική τάση των μπαταριών (έτσι λέει αμ δε) και ξεκινάει. 'Οταν η μπαταρία είναι τελείως άδεια πάπαλα δε διαβάζει τάση και δε ξεκινάει μένει σε stby. Δοκίμασα να φορτίσω μια 12 βολτη μπαταρία απο συναγερμό ξέροντας οτι είναι παλιά την είδε και  την φόρτιζε για 6 βολτ και όταν  γέμιζε αντί να ανέβει στα 12 έκλεινε. Μπορούσα να πάω με την απόδειξη να το γυρίσω πίσω αλλά ο αδερφός μου το αποδέχτηκε.
> Αυτή είναι η μόνη ένσταση μου για το μηχάνημα το ότι δεν μπορείς χειροκίνητα να επιλέξεις τάση μεταξύ 6 και 12 βόλτ και οταν βάλεις άδεια μπαταρία δεν κάνει τίποτα. 
> Κατα τα άλλα φορτίζει τη μπαταρία σε 3 διαφορετικές στρατηγικές (διαφορετική τάση) και η φορτιση γίνεται με παλμούς.



Αφού την είδε σαν 6v Την φορτισε σαν 6 v για ποιο λόγο να τη πάει στα 12; αν όντως ήταν εξαβολτη θα θα ήταν σωστό να τη πάει στα 12; γεμίζει της μπαταριες σύμφωνα με τη τάση τους τώρα αν μια 12v έχει τάση κάτω από8 Ε τότε θεωρητικά είναι για πέταμα... Επίσης σα συσκευή γλυτώνει από το τεστ μερικών μερικών που βραχυκυκλωνουν τους ακροδεκτες για να δουν σπινθηρα, εμένα μια χαρά μου φαίνεται...

----------


## navar

αν μιλάμε για τον φορτιστή του πρώτου ποστ , για τα λεφτά του είναι απίστευτος !
εχει φορτίσει εκατοντάδες μπαταρίες απο φίλους απο μηχανάκια απο αυτοκίνητα απο ότι θές !
η αλήθεια είναι οτι αμα ρίξεις πολύ την μπαταρία σου δεν την αναγνωρίζει ως 12ν και δεν την φορτίζει , βέβαια αν έχει καιρό πολύ χαμηλά απο τάση μάλλον δεν αξίζει να την φορτίσεις !
αν πάντως θές ντε και καλά να την φορτίσεις , βάζεις παράλληλα με τον φορτιστή μια 9ν η γενικά μια τάση πάνω απο 8ν και κάτω απο 13ν για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα ώσπου να ξεκινήσει ο φορτιστής !

----------


## innova

έχω 3 από το lidl, ο τελευταίος είναι με την οθόνη.
Μόνιμα τους έχω επάνω σε μοτο και αυτοκίνητο, νομίζω κάνουν δουλειά.
Πρόσφατα είχα ένα θέμα με μια μπαταρία ενός έτους σε αμάξι που κινείται καθημερινά όχι σε μικροδιαδρομές, δηλ. φορτίζει καλά.
Πήρα τον πωλητή και όταν του είπα να την βάλω να φορτίσει από φορτιστή του lidl μου είπε μην περιμένω φόρτιση από αυτόν, δίνει 0,8Α (όπως λένε κάποιοι πιο πάνω) 
και κάνει βασικά συντήρηση της μπαταρίας, δεν την φορτίζει.
Τι λέτε;

(πάντως όταν τον δάνεισα σε φίλο που είχε μείνει, τον βάλαμε πάνω στη μπαταρία επάνω στο όχημα και πριν προλάβω ο φίλος έριξε μιζιά και τοβαλε και μπρος!)

----------


## aktis

> μου είπε μην περιμένω φόρτιση από αυτόν, δίνει 0,8Α (όπως λένε κάποιοι πιο πάνω) 
> )



κάτι κατάλαβες λάθος για τα 0.8 Α
το ταμπελάκι λέει :
6V/0.8A   
12V/0.8A/3.8Α

Eίναι έξυπνος ,  δινει 3.8Α (οταν ειναι άδεια ) και μετα απο κάποιο όριο την σιγογεμίζει στα 0.8Α

----------


## vasilllis

> έχω 3 από το lidl, ο τελευταίος είναι με την οθόνη.
> Μόνιμα τους έχω επάνω σε μοτο και αυτοκίνητο, νομίζω κάνουν δουλειά.
> Πρόσφατα είχα ένα θέμα με μια μπαταρία ενός έτους σε αμάξι που κινείται καθημερινά όχι σε μικροδιαδρομές, δηλ. φορτίζει καλά.
> *Πήρα τον πωλητή* και όταν του είπα να την βάλω να φορτίσει από φορτιστή του lidl μου είπε μην περιμένω φόρτιση από αυτόν, δίνει 0,8Α (όπως λένε κάποιοι πιο πάνω) 
> και κάνει βασικά συντήρηση της μπαταρίας, δεν την φορτίζει.
> Τι λέτε;
> 
> (πάντως όταν τον δάνεισα σε φίλο που είχε μείνει, τον βάλαμε πάνω στη μπαταρία επάνω στο όχημα και πριν προλάβω ο φίλος έριξε μιζιά και τοβαλε και μπρος!)



αφου μιλησες μμε το καταλληλο ανθρωπο,καλα σου ειπε

----------


## innova

> αφου μιλησες μμε το καταλληλο ανθρωπο,καλα σου ειπε



Δεν ξέρω αν ειρωνεύτηκες, αλλά επειδή η μπαταρία ήταν εντός εγγύησης, θεώρησα σωστό να ρωτήσω πριν πάω από εκεί με τη μπαταρία, αφού είναι εξειδικευμένο κατάστημα εμπορίας μπαταριών.

Αν έχεις πρόταση, ευχαρίστως θα την έχω υπ'όψη μου για επόμενη φορά.

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν ξέρω αν ειρωνεύτηκες, αλλά επειδή η μπαταρία ήταν εντός εγγύησης, θεώρησα σωστό να ρωτήσω πριν πάω από εκεί με τη μπαταρία, αφού είναι εξειδικευμένο κατάστημα εμπορίας μπαταριών.
> 
> Αν έχεις πρόταση, ευχαρίστως θα την έχω υπ'όψη μου για επόμενη φορά.



ειρωνικα το ειπα.
εχεις διαπιστωσει ο ιδιος οτι φορτιζει.αναφέρουν 5 σελ. τωρα οτι φορτιζει τις μπαταρίες και ο πωλητης σου ανεφερε οτι δεν τις φορτιζει.
τωρα εσυ τι κανεις σε αυτη την περιπτωση;ακους τον πωλητη η τα 30(ποσα ειναι δεν ξερω) ατομα που τον εχουν εδω μεσα;

----------


## makocer

> έχω 3 από το lidl,* ο τελευταίος είναι με την οθόνη.*
> Μόνιμα τους έχω επάνω σε μοτο και αυτοκίνητο, νομίζω κάνουν δουλειά.
> Πρόσφατα είχα ένα θέμα με μια μπαταρία ενός έτους σε αμάξι που κινείται καθημερινά όχι σε μικροδιαδρομές, δηλ. φορτίζει καλά.
> Πήρα τον πωλητή και όταν του είπα να την βάλω να φορτίσει από φορτιστή του lidl μου είπε μην περιμένω φόρτιση από αυτόν, δίνει 0,8Α (όπως λένε κάποιοι πιο πάνω) 
> και *κάνει βασικά συντήρηση της μπαταρίας, δεν την φορτίζει*.
> Τι λέτε;
> 
> (πάντως όταν τον δάνεισα σε φίλο που είχε μείνει, *τον βάλαμε πάνω στη μπαταρία επάνω στο όχημα και πριν προλάβω ο φίλος έριξε μιζιά και τοβαλε και μπρος*!)



εχω τον ιδιο φορτιστη που αναφερεις (οθονη) και λειτουργει αψογα για φορτιση/συντηρηση μπαταριων (μηχανη-αυτοκινητο) αλλα και για φορτιση σε κατι ψοφιμια απο ups που τις εχω κανει μπαταριες για το φορητο δραπανοκατσαβιδο! δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει καποιο προβλημα ,οποτε τα οσα λεει ο πωλητης μου ακουγονται παπατζες....
επισης αυτο με τον φορτιστη πανω στην μπαταρια και να μιζαρει ο αλλος για να βαλει εμπρος το αυτοκινητο ,ισως μπορει να προκαλεσει προβλημα χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος...

----------

innova (27-07-17)

----------

